# Transfers made from a JPEG



## spore (Sep 14, 2006)

If I have a full resolution JPEG image, can I have plastisol transfers made from a JPEG image? The image I have just doesn't work as a vector. 

Will this cost more due to the art time?
Which company would you go with?

Thanks!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I imagine it depends on the artwork and how intricate it is. If it's clean artwork, then it would be treated like a separation and probably would be priced accordingly.


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Transfer Express would be my first choice. Upload the art and one of their folks will call to discuss your project. Don't believe their is an upcharge for submitting art as a jpeg.


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

If using light colored shirts you could print them on JPSS paper no problem


----------

